# Civ 4 oder 5? [Steamdeal]



## Giggelidu (18. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen an alle,

da ich wirklich gerade Bock auf ein gutes Rundenstrategiespiel habe, kommt mir der aktuelle Weekenddeal auf Steam natürlich wie gelegen. Blöderweise kann ich mich nur nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich lieber das günstige Civ 4 Complete Pack oder das aktuellere, wahrscheinlich weniger umfangreichere, Civ 5 kaufen soll. Gibt's hier Veteranen, die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen können? Was würdet ihr euch zulegen? Eventuell beide Deals? 

Beides zu kaufen halte ich persönlich für unsinnig. Beschäftigt wohl eh jeder Teil für sich über Wochen hinaus. Und zwei Spiele gleichzeitig kann ja keiner spielen. Naja, ich jedenfalls nicht. ^^

Bin sehr gespannt auf eure Reaktionen und Tipps!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Giggelidu,

ich bin absolut kein Genreexperte, habe aber Civilization 4 gespielt und auch einiges über Civ 5 gelesen.
Wenn du viel Wert auf Grafik legst, dann ist die Entscheidungen vermutlich leicht: Civ 5. Es sieht natürlich sehr gut aus, bietet wohl aber nicht sehr viel neues, es spielt sich wie der Vorgänger, trotz der hexagonalen Felder.

Vergleicht man die internationalen Wertungen der beiden Spiele, schneidet Civilization 4 mit 94%, gegenüber Civilization 5 mit 90%, besser ab (Metascore), der Unterschied ist natürlich gering und beides sind Top-Wertungen.
Auch   im PCGames Test   hat Civ 5 2% weniger als der Vorgänger, die sicherlich wegen mangelnder Innovation fehlen.

Ich persönlich würde (und werde übrigens jetzt auch, obwohl ich das Hauptspiel schon besitze      ) bei der Civ4 Complete Edition zuschlagen, da auch die beiden AddOns und das Remake von Colonization von '94 dabei ist. Und alle drei Zusatztitel/AddOns haben ebenfalls sehr gut international abgeschnitten. Civilization 4 Complete sollte somit einiges mehr an Inhalt bieten (Civ 5 beschäftigt laut PCGames-Test aber auch schon so über Wochen oder Monate hinweg) und ist dabei natürlich nochmal um einiges günstiger.

Für Civ 5 spricht, so wie ich das sehe, nur die Akualität des Titels, und dass es durch DLCs offensichtlich noch erweitert wird.

Allerdings würde ich auch sehr gerne weitere Meinungen dazu hören, besonders die der Civilization 5-Spieler.


Gruß
Kabraxis


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2011)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Hallöchen an alle,
> 
> da ich wirklich gerade Bock auf ein gutes Rundenstrategiespiel habe, kommt mir der aktuelle Weekenddeal auf Steam natürlich wie gelegen. Blöderweise kann ich mich nur nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich lieber das günstige Civ 4 Complete Pack oder das aktuellere, wahrscheinlich weniger umfangreichere, Civ 5 kaufen soll. Gibt's hier Veteranen, die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen können? Was würdet ihr euch zulegen? Eventuell beide Deals?
> 
> ...


Das ist echt schwer. Civ4 ist deutlich "tiefgehender", daher sind viele Cib4-Hasen von Civ5 enttäuscht. Letzteres bietet aber wegen der Hexfelder und vor allem der tatsache, dass man NICHT mehr wie bei Civ4 mehrere Einheiten auf das gleiche Feld stapeln kann, ganz neue taktische Möglichkeiten. Aber in Sachen Bauen, Zufreidenheit der EInwohner usw. ist es deutlich simpler gehalten. Die Frage ist halt auch, wie tiefgründig Du spielen willst. Ich sag mal so: ich spiel gern "nebenbei" zB beim Fernsehen mal ne Runde Civ. Bei Civ4 hat mich schon der 3. Schwierigkeitsgrad von 6 teils in den Wahnsinn getrieben, da manche Städte - egal was ich gemacht hab - immer wieder Unruhen ausbrachen. Bei CiV5 ist das 3. Schwierigkeitslevel aber eher "einfach".


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für eure hilfreichen Beiträge. Nach dem zusätzlichen Durchforsten diverser Testartikel hier und da und dem Schauen von Testvideos auf Youtube habe ich mich schlußendlich entschieden: Das Wochenende steht schließlich an und ich will loslegen. Tatsächlich habe ich kein Problem damit, mich in einen komplizierteren Teil einzuarbeiten. Ich mag die Herausforderung. Und da scheint wohl das Civ 4 Complete Pack das passendere für mich zu sein. Zumal es zu dem Preis inklusive aller Addons und dem recht coolen Colonization-Remake ja auch sagenhaft günstig ist und man unmöglich was falsch machen kann. Im Worst Case spiele ich nur zwei Wochen und habe das Geld trotzdem gerechtfertigt.

Civ 5 wird sicherlich auch nicht das letzte Mal im Deal günstig zu bekommen sein. Und 30 Euro zu 6,25 Euro: Da fiel mir die Entscheidung dann doch leicht. *g*

Ich bin übrigens gespannt, ob sich Civ 4 bequem im Fenstermodus spielen lässt. Ich gehöre auch zu den Zockern, die nebenher auf dem zweiten Monitor noch gerne surfen oder was schauen. Bin gerade alles am Runterladen und freu mich wirklich drauf. Mein letztes Mal Civilization war das Free Civ, das ich vor etlichen Jahren mal auf 'nem alten Laptop gezockt habe, während ich in der Welt unterwegs war. Allerdings ohne je richtiges Verständnis dafür entwickelt zu haben. Es war halt mehr nebenbei damals. 

Nichtsdestotrotz muss der Austausch hier nicht verebben. Würde auch gerne weitere Wortmeldungen von Civ-Spielern lesen. Gerade der neue Teil scheint ja die Gemüter eher zu spalten.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2011)

Civ4 ist so oder so sehr genial. Es gibt auch viele Karten und mods von fans. Es braucht halt nur ne gewisse Einarbeitungszeit - kann halt je nach dem schnell zu Frust führen    Ich würde an Deiner Stelle am besten ein custom-Spirl erstellen, bei dem Du eine rel. kleine Map nimmst und bewusst weniger Völker aktivierst, als an sich für die Größe vorgesehen


----------

